# Bathroom Odor?



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

I had the same problem as someone else posted, something bad in the drain line and was recommended this product by the plumber. Ever since, no smell and it really smelled bad, like sewer gas.

http://www.safedraincleaner.com/


----------

